# How To Roll Up A Cord



## Martin Co (Sep 8, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> What you speak of is called a "Daisy Chain"!
> 
> 
> The best way, I have found, and this does contradict an earlier post by me, is to pull the cord left hand to right hand, the bigger the loop the less the tangle and twist, cinch the loops 2/3 the way up with 4 foot of remainder, pass a half loop through all the loops, bring the half over all the loops, then tighten. It is a Sailing method of storing rope.
> ...



This describes how I roll up my cords as well! Great post with pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I call it the figure 8. IMO the cord doesnt get kinks in it if you roll it up this way. I start from the other end though. That way if you have a 100' cord and only need 25' you don't have to undo the whole thing.


That's exactly how I roll my cords.:thumbsup:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*Electric sail boats, cant go more than 100 feet from shore*



wellbuilthome said:


> That's how my grandfather taught me to roll up the cords . He was a sailor .


they have a lot of extension cords on ships do they?


----------



## GBAR (Feb 26, 2009)

We also call that chaining, you can also double-chain. Plug the ends, or air hose fittings together, grab that *and *the middle of the cord , and chain. We used to do that, until we found cord reels cut 10 minutes off our roll up/out time. They take 1/2 the space, stack neatly, less arm fatigue, and never reverse-coil. 12 gauge 100', 10 g. 50', 100' 3/8 hose,no problem.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

I call it 'daisy chaining' as well, but it doesn't look anything like Malco's pics. We take the to ends of the cord, airhose, etc. and connect male to female, make a loop through itself and continue until the end as OP stated. Cords absolutely won't knot up. They are thrown in boxes, back of trucks, etc and will not knot up. Only problem is when a newbie tries to undo them and starts at the wrong end. Very slow process from there.


----------



## KCCT (Mar 8, 2009)

I usually say &(#$ it and throw the cord in the bed of the truck, spend an hour digging it out of the ice the next day, then spending another hour getting all the knots undone.


----------



## Martin Co (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm finding out that using the cable clamps are much easier too! You just loop it as usual and clamp away. It's easier to hang up on a hook also..:thumbup:


----------



## 1mancrew (Nov 17, 2008)

I do the loop thing as well. Old framer showed me years ago. I did have a HO tell me that it was a crochet knot.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

left over right, right over left, i dont care. just never ever EVER roll up MY cord on you elbow. nice 5' loops, thank you


----------



## Ralphw (Mar 9, 2009)

KCCT said:


> I usually say &(#$ it and throw the cord in the bed of the truck, spend an hour digging it out of the ice the next day, then spending another hour getting all the knots undone.


 
Thats my method also,,,,,


but seriously


all my cords have a 20" or so piece of 1/4 inch rope tied to the male end.
I just loop over loop it till the end then plug em together and tie the rope.

it also IDs all my cords from the cord thieves


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

buildpinnacle said:


> I call it 'daisy chaining' as well, but it doesn't look anything like Malco's pics. We take the to ends of the cord, airhose, etc. and connect male to female, make a loop through itself and continue until the end as OP stated. Cords absolutely won't knot up. They are thrown in boxes, back of trucks, etc and will not knot up. Only problem is when a newbie tries to undo them and starts at the wrong end. Very slow process from there.



The Pics I posted *ARE NOT *Daisy Chain!!!


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.animatedknots.com/coilin...LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.coThis was a thread a while back and one guy posted a link it's the way I've always done mine similar or the same as Malco showed so here it is


----------



## user38755 (Jan 1, 2009)

I use the daisy chain. I found that coiling cords end up breaking inside and you can't tell where they are broken.


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

The OP wanted to know what the knot is called,who invented it and where it came from.Well thats a lot in itself.I have a book of knots in the shop so I looked it up,Carpenters knots?No nothing that looks like it.Daisy chain?No nothing.1mancrew said a HO told him it is a CROCHET,the only thing I could find is CROCHET STITCH the book lists it correct name as CHAIN SINNET.
I don't know if this is the one the OP is talking about but I'll try and up load a pic.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

I wrap my cords like this guy. cept hes obviously left handed.

http://video.about.com/interiordec/Wrap-an-Extension-Cord.htm

instead of velcro i use those orange home despot cable ratchet cable clamps, (handcuffs for cords)

I had a guy who worked for me try to show me this braided method. He succeeded in knotting up my cord. I laughed and told him to leave my cords alone. I wasn't gonna pay him to learn macreme on any of my jobs. (this is the same guy who was snoozing on a lawn lounge chair while I was away from a job, reported to me by the client)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaEv9wm6gy0


----------



## TRC (Oct 19, 2004)

my brother showed it to me and he called it Daisy Chaining also. I hate it, not sure why but I'll never use it. I just loop them in one hand, nice big loops, then wind it twice to hold loops and plug ends together.


----------



## larrydhandyman (Mar 12, 2009)

*Simple and NO tangles*

I've been using a method taught me by an old carpenter (who never lived to own a cordless anything other than maybe his flashlight)... Get a 5 gallon bucket, make a short loop outside the bucket and hook the male plug around the handle on one side, (the loop gives a couple of feet if needed to reach an outlet), then just feed the cord(s) loosely into the bucket, and terminate by hooking the female end between the bucket and the handle on the other side. It takes only a couple of minutes to stow away 200 ft of cord, never tangles on itself, doesn't bind and possibly damage the cord, and the whole thing can be hung from a hook inside your van or just thrown in the back of the truck as needed...as to the original question, as others have said truthfully, the method of 'daisy-chaining' rope has been used by sailors for eons.... Y'all have a good day, try to make a little money, and give a little of bit of yourself to everyone you meet!


----------

